# Snow leopard sur powerbook G4



## ltdc78180 (11 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour je voudrais savoir si il est possible d'installer Snow Leopard sur mon PowerBook G4 1,33 ghz avec 1 go de ram merci d'avance


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Septembre 2009)

Snow Leopard ne fonctionne que sur les Macs dotés de processeurs Intel X86 et X86-64 par conséquent il ne démarrera pas sur un PowerBook G4 doté de processeurs PowerPC


----------



## ltdc78180 (11 Septembre 2009)

merci pour cette réponse rapide ça va m'éviter bien des complications


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Septembre 2009)

Oh mais de rien


----------

